#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  IEC 865-1 -1993-09 and IEC 865 - II   Short Circuit Currents - Calculation of effects

## montua33

Dear All,

Please mail me the following IEC:-

IEC 865-1 -1993-09 and IEC 865 - II



Short Circuit Currents - Calculation of effects 

Thanks in AdvanceSee More: IEC 865-1 -1993-09 and IEC 865 - II   Short Circuit Currents - Calculation of effects

----------


## montua33

to get the IEC 865-I please visit this page 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

